# Cheapest place for exo terra??



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,

Anyone know the cheapest place around at the moment for exo terra vivs?

Many thanks


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi

These guys are the cheapest i have found.

Reptile Terrariums - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

try here
Southern Aquatics


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

cookie99 said:


> Hi
> 
> These guys are the cheapest i have found.
> 
> Reptile Terrariums - Surrey Pet Supplies


This!


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks peeps :2thumb:


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

We're pretty competitive!

Glass Terrariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

cookie99 said:


> Hi
> 
> These guys are the cheapest i have found.
> 
> Reptile Terrariums - Surrey Pet Supplies


They do not deliver?

Cheapest place I found was http://www.rocketaquatics.co.uk/terra-terra-glass-terrarium-c-279_280_296_399.html with free delivery


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Surrey pet supplies and Southern aquatics are by far the cheapest but it's collection only, so no good to me in Norwich. 

Everyone else is £30 to £50 more expensive for the same viv :censor: :censor:

Will try and do a deal with my local reptile shop.


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

kiriak said:


> Surrey pet supplies and Southern aquatics are by far the cheapest but it's collection only, so no good to me in Norwich.
> 
> Everyone else is £30 to £50 more expensive for the same viv :censor: :censor:
> 
> Will try and do a deal with my local reptile shop.


We are cheaper than Surrey pet Supplies for the 45 cube, and deliver.....

What size are you wanting?


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> We are cheaper than Surrey pet Supplies for the 45 cube, and deliver.....
> 
> What size are you wanting?


PM'ed you : victory:


----------



## Marty&Gloria (Feb 27, 2010)

Where does it say they dont deliver??

Ahh i see what u meen now!! says can only be collected in store!! Thats grim!!


----------



## ILikePoleFishing (Sep 26, 2010)

A local shop near me sells the small Arboreal setup for £70 and the large 18x18x24 for £100


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I wish everyone would research prices better, the number of ads on here trying to sell exo's or animals in exo's where people seem to be trying to get back what they paid when they have done no research and paid way over the prices on seapets etc.

There is someone selling exo stuff just 7 miles from me, been waiting for ages to sell and likely wondering why, when I can get the same thing brand new for only £10 more delivered, take off petrol costs to go the 14 mile round trip and Id rather have it new thanks as you are down to likely less than £5 difference, and it is coming to my door, but they only think what they paid and want that back!


----------



## ILikePoleFishing (Sep 26, 2010)

According to seapets there exo's are £10 more than my local shop and the staff there said that there going to be reduced in December When I first saw the price I though it was a typo but no I think that's a great price 2bh

Ive got to many in my flat haha


----------



## Shedding_hut (Jul 10, 2010)

I got some for sale. 
Exo Terra Glass Terrariums - shedding hut

And I deliver.


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Shedding_hut said:


> I got some for sale.
> Exo Terra Glass Terrariums - shedding hut
> 
> And I deliver.


 
Your price with P&P makes you £20.00 dearer than my local reptile shop. 

I think exo's are dropping in price generally now, due to internet pricing structures. :2thumb:


----------



## LemmyElvis (Sep 5, 2010)

Halifax Reptiles did me a good price on45x45x60 he only charged me 65 quid


----------

